# Sleeping Car Attendant Hall of Fame?



## Blackshirt Husker (Jan 2, 2011)

We all know that there are more than a few mediocre ones (California Zephyr crew, listening?), but what of that rare breed-- the Sleeping Car Attendant that goes out of his/her way to make your trip enjoyable? Anyone have an SCA so good that they actually called Customer Relations to compliment the service and job performance?

My nominations:

Bobby from the Southwest Chief--good guy, friendly, very attentive. Encouraged passengers to go socialize instead of just bunkering down in the rooms--that was surprisingly appreciated and effective.

Stan from the Empire Builder--very good conversationalist, great attention to detail, patient and friendly with challenging kid travelers.

Honorable Mention:

Anonymous Dining Car Attendant and Snack Car Guy (Empire Builder, Train 7 out of Chicago): Same crew as Stan, but these guys were the best at making PA announcements of any LD train I've been on. The Dining Car guy sounded like he had a background in radio--very professional, reassuring, and pleasant. The Snack Car attendant cracked jokes over the PA and made the lounge car actually sound somewhat inviting (not easy to do when the best food you'll find there is a Sbarro Meatball sub for 6 bucks).

Anyone else have good experiences they'd like to share?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 3, 2011)

Stephanie on the PDX section of the Empire Builder is GREAT! When I travel on 28 last summer, she was just as enthusiastic when we arrived Chicago as when we departed Portland, taking time to regularly check in on everyone, make good update announcements and keep the car in shape. We had a few children in the car and she gave them crayons and blank paper so they could draw pictures which she displayed by the coffee station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll nominate an SCA named *Ross* on the *Texas Eagle*. Always around when you wanted something but never bothering you when you didn't. Equally receptive to guests who wanted to chat or be left alone. He did a good job of anticipating our needs and making sure they were met in a timely and professional manner. I'm not normally enthusiastic about the SCA's on my local routes but this guy was a real class act who deserves plenty of kudos. I really need to make a short call and write a quick letter to Amtrak about this guy when I get back home.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Jan 3, 2011)

I would nominate, his name is either Rob or Bob, I can't recall exactly. But he is an older African American gentleman who has been with Amtrak since I believe he said 1973. I had him has an SCA on the Cali Zephyr and I again saw him filling in as coach attendant on the MSP coach on the eastbound builder last summer. He is simply the best SCA I have ever seen. I had time to chat with him for awhile and he told stories from the 70s and his opinion of the old steam heaters (including chilly ride across North Dakota)


----------



## jim hudson (Jan 3, 2011)

:hi: Jim from the Texas Eagle is as good a SCA as Ive ever seen, also from the Sunset Id say two old timers named ken and Brian were in the same catagory, HOF material! Not to ovewrlook females, Sharon on the SWC was Outstanding the two times I was in her car from CHI-LAX!

Many good ones, and the OBS on the Starlight and Empire Builder have been first rate, have to say the Zephyr crews were not up to this level the three times Ive ridden it! The Crescent has been a pleasant experience in the Sleeping Cars but the diner crews out of New York were less than memorable! Ive sent kudoos to CR about the good and the great as well as complaints about the lazy, rude and invisible OBS!!


----------



## Misty. (Jan 3, 2011)

Only had the one SCA so far, but I'll agree with Jim from the Texas Eagle. While I had no special instructions for him on my Eagle to Chicago last May, what impressed me is that I caught sight of him again during the BNL stop during The Gathering and he remembered me. Not by name, I wouldn't be surprised, but well enough to thank me for riding again.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Stephanie on the PDX section of the Empire Builder is GREAT! When I travel on 28 last summer, she was just as enthusiastic when we arrived Chicago as when we departed Portland, taking time to regularly check in on everyone, make good update announcements and keep the car in shape. We had a few children in the car and she gave them crayons and blank paper so they could draw pictures which she displayed by the coffee station.


I, also, had Stephanie on #28 in May. She was absolutely the best sleeping car attendant I have ever seen.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

We travelled Silver Service frequently in from the mid 90's through the mid 00's. We often had a SCA named Vic who was very competent and friendly. He always did a good job at making our trips special.


----------



## Hanno (Jan 3, 2011)

I would recommend Victor Kral who served us on the SWC in June of 2009. He provided the best service we ever had. I mentioned before on AUF that we arrived late in CHI on the CL and had only minutes to get to the SWC. When we got to our bedroom he had juice chilling in ice in the sink. This is just an example of the service he provided through out the trip.


----------



## NETrainfan (Jan 3, 2011)

Sean on the Southwest Chief was one of the best ever. Especially impressed by his care of the disabled on our trip. There were several older people with canes and Sean took very good care of them. Plus his sense of humor is heartening.


----------



## abcnews (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it was Richard on the California Zephyr - I know that his home is actually in Vermont - he has glasses, maybe blond hair (I think), about 3 years from retiring with 30 years of service. He was very nice and I'm thinking we had him years ago on the Twilight Shoreliner. He did work that train at that time.

*Also we heard about Stephanie on the EB. She was on the next day's EB, so we missed her, but a friend of ours whom we met up with in Chicago, said that he gave her the biggest tip he had ever given. He was raving about her. I'm not certain of the name though - I will try to find out.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 3, 2011)

Darrell the SCA on the Capitol Limted is an excellent man. Friendly and always willing to help out. We've always had good SCA's on the AT but I don't remember their names. We've also had one one SCA stinker on the A/T route but I don't remember his name too. That guy could care less. The AT dining car crew have also been very good.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm very surprised that you had a poor SCA on the AT. We'll be taking the AT for the 6th time in February and on each of our previous trips our SCA has been as close to perfect as you can be. I would think that any SCA would love the AT since it has one place of departure and one place of arrival - no need to open the door and be friendly somewhere in the middle of the night.

But, then again, maybe it was one of those who worked their way up to a desirable route only to lose their enthusiasm for service despite being on a such a great train.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 3, 2011)

Hanno said:


> I would recommend Victor Kral who served us on the SWC...


Victor was absolutely fantastic on my SWC trip last year. In addition to stellar, attentive service, he also provided excellent commentary about trackside scenery and towns.


----------



## rtabern (Jan 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Stephanie on the PDX section of the Empire Builder is GREAT! When I travel on 28 last summer, she was just as enthusiastic when we arrived Chicago as when we departed Portland, taking time to regularly check in on everyone, make good update announcements and keep the car in shape. We had a few children in the car and she gave them crayons and blank paper so they could draw pictures which she displayed by the coffee station.


Agreed... she is really nice... ran in to her several times when I was part of Trails & Rails the last couple of years.  She worked the CHI-MSP/MSP-CHI 807/808 coach car for a summer or two and then got the PDX sleeping car job.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 3, 2011)

Last month on the westbound Empire Builder, Bonnie was an excellent SCA. On my eastbound return trip, Chris was similarly superb. Both dealt with a variety of challenging situations with courtesy and grace.


----------



## D T Nelson (Jan 3, 2011)

Gul on the Empire Builder. The best ever. Excellent; miles ahead of the merely good SCAs.


----------



## yarrow (Jan 3, 2011)

paul on the portland sleeper of the eb


----------



## LA Resident (Jan 3, 2011)

Dwight K. Schrute said:


> We all know that there are more than a few mediocre ones (California Zephyr crew, listening?), but what of that rare breed-- the Sleeping Car Attendant that goes out of his/her way to make your trip enjoyable? Anyone have an SCA so good that they actually called Customer Relations to compliment the service and job performance?
> 
> My nominations:
> 
> ...


George on the Coast Starlight (he's originally from Argentina). Terrific service without being overbearing. Keeps everything clean, responds promptly to requests, offers meal and sightseeing suggestions, and helps out other SCAs in an effort to keep the entire train happy.


----------



## fredevad (Jan 3, 2011)

I too have only had one SCA, but I would still recommend O.C. Smith. His usual route is the EB, but was on the Texas Eagle round trip the last week of October 2010. I over tipped him on the CHI-SAS leg.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 3, 2011)

On the Silvers, SCA named Josef and an LSA named Marsha. Both, I believe, have retired or otherwise left Amtrak.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 3, 2011)

Wish AU had an "Amtrak Employee of the Year" awards committee, where have I heard that B4????


----------



## TN Tin Man (Jan 3, 2011)

I will add a second for Bonnie on the Seattle section of the EB. Travelled last Super Bowl Sunday, I had the duct tape, she insured every room was as cool or hot as the occupant desired. Kinda odd though everyone from our car was at wine tasting, so we cleaned up on trivia. (We were already the party car that trip).

Hats off Bonnie!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 3, 2011)

Um... Gul, anyone? He can't be beat. All around the EB crews tend to be some of the best-- Though my all time favorite is Lou.


----------



## NJ_girl (Jan 3, 2011)

Had stellar service on the Silver Service last year from Kirk (or Capt. Kirk as he joked with us) Wouldn't even let me get my own coffee or juice.


----------



## fredevad (Jan 4, 2011)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> All around the EB crews tend to be some of the best [...]


According to O.C. Smith, you have to have seniority to work the EB. That could account for the high number of EB recommendations in this thread.


----------



## The Crazy Vacationer (Jan 4, 2011)

Well as my trip in June is on the EB - I'm going to try and remember these names. (I'm on 27/28 (PDX) - it was less expensive than 7/8)


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had *Tom* (Finnegan) on the Lake Shore Limited and nominate him.

I have actually had him three times and each time his service, attitude and availablity was outstanding.


----------



## trainfan (Jan 4, 2011)

Slightly off thread but close enough!! How dose Amtrak select a crew for each train? Ive riden

the cz eb swc roundtrip in sleeper and for the most part had great crews but once on

the cz and once on the swc it seemed the whole crew was sub par, was this on purpose

or just the luck of the draw? Dose Amtrak try to mix good ones and poor ones (crews)

based on performance or dose that hve nothing to do with it!

Trainfan


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

It is based on a combination of seniority, location, and personal choice. Based on seniority crews bid to the routes they want, that's the first way the great and most experienced ones get where they are. The second, of course, is the crew base. The LSL obviously won't have a LAX based crew--


----------



## trainfan (Jan 4, 2011)

Of the three I have been on I would rate the EB 1 SWC 2 CZ 3 as far as the quality

of personel on the crew>

Trainfan


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I've had my share of good SCA's.

1. Reggie Howard on the CZ, reminds me of a very tall Linc from the Mod Squad.

2. Ephram from the SWC. Top notch, didn't bug you much but was always there.

3. Nathan Lamar on the CZ. Brought candies and his own magazines for the passengers in the SC.

4. His last name was Maldanaldo and he was from El Salvador. I can't remember his first name (Julio ?) and he was on the CS. I can't pick a #1, but Reggie Howard treated my family (I had only been dating Brenda for 7 months) and Brenda's daughters so well on thier first train trip. That trip would have been the best but the return crew on the 6 was the biggest bunch of jackasses I had ever seen working on ANY train.

5. Jim (not Hudson) :giggle: on the Texas Eagle. I had a "Amtrak virgin" with me on that trip and the guy is from NJ. We were all together Christmas weekend and my buddy from NJ was telling about 15 people how great Amtrak was. Part of this was because of the service we got from Jim.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2011)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Though my all time favorite is Lou.


Older black gentleman, grey hair? Thin guy, not too tall?


----------



## railiner (Jan 5, 2011)

What a great thread this is! Probably one of the best I have ever read on AU.

Sorry, I haven't ridden a sleeper in recent years that I could nominate anyone, but it is a pleasure regardless to hear about employees taking pride in their craft and rendering superb service.

Keep this going! Perhaps it should be a 'sticky'?


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jan 5, 2011)

I have encountered many good, some average, and one bad. But I have had the absolute joy of two exceptional SCA--both of which were on the CZ. Lawrence (#6) and Janelle (#5) made our trip a real treat. It was obvious they both loved their jobs and their guests. You can bet that Amtrak heard about them from me.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 5, 2011)

Ryan said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Though my all time favorite is Lou.
> ...


You just described a half-dozen Amtrak OBS I have been with, but no-- Lou is white, balding, paunchy and very friendly. He played "Conductor" on the Good Morning America special. During 07-08 he worked the CL. He has been on board corporate trains, working on the Beech Grove when Boardman took it out to LA, once.


----------



## Hanno (Jan 10, 2011)

On our recent trips on the Silvers (Star going North and Meteor going South) we had excellent service from our SCA's. Jay McDonald served us on the Star and Preston Ross served us on the Meteor. They both had great attitudes and Preston volunteered to do above and beyond. They made the trip a pleasure!


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 17, 2011)

Dan Foley ON the	CZ was	Amazing . so kind and	was nice to chat with .

Peter


----------



## dlynbid (Jan 17, 2011)

I am very new to train travel, but my "Maiden Voyage" (I have forever been converted, no more airplanes for me!) occured 12/27/10, a simple trip from Indianapolis to Chicago, but by the time I actually booked, the only thing left was a Roomette. Being new to the whole 'train' experience, I was a little nervous, but those fears were immediately relieved by SCA OWEN ---, on the CARDINAL.

I confessed that this was my first train ride, and OWEN was like a little schoolboy, eager to show off HIS train! After the 'nickel tour' Owen suggested a nap before breakfast. Owen knocked on my door at 7:30a to wake me up, AND delivered a wonderfully fresh, hot cup of coffee along with the wake-up.

I arrived back at my room after breakfast, (which had been converted from night to day quarters). An hour later, OWen appeared at my door, with yet ANOTHER fresh, hot cup of coffee. OWEN did everything necessary to convert this plane traveler to a TRAIN traveler. I am planning 6 more trips this year, and unless I have to travel over a large body of water, I don;t intend to EVER get back on a plane!

THANKS OWEN!

And yes, I DID send AMTRAK a letter about Owen's wonderful performance. As an employer, this is the kind of guy I would love to have on my own personal hospitality staff. Hospitality workers that treat the business as their own, and make you feel like one of the family are hard to come by.

Diana in Indiana


----------



## TN Tin Man (Mar 20, 2011)

I had to bump this thread back to the top.

My SCA from the 830 car 17-19 March was wonderful. The number of ways she went out of her way to assist is too numerous to list here.

One comment I overheard was when a passenger asked if he could access his bag in the lower level storage area. The SCA went down and brought a rather large bag up to him. He said that the bag was heavy. The SCA said " Don't worry, if I can throw hay, I can carry this little bag.

WAY TO GO!!! Dorothy Biro!!

Amtrak is getting a letter about the execptional service from both Dorothy and the Dining car staff. I took the time to get all of their names from the LSA.

Anastasia Salazar and the Dining Staff. My complments.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope that you passed this along to Amtrak as well?


----------



## RRrich (Mar 20, 2011)

Votes for both *GUL* and *Stephanie* on the EB


----------



## had8ley (Mar 20, 2011)

Marcie on the Crescent, at age 68, gets my vote. It's not because of her age but I'm sure she could blow smoke rings around most of the younger crowd without even trying. She knows what each guest needs and anticipates each person's needs. Five star, for sure. :hi:


----------



## GPSTraveler (Mar 20, 2011)

I do not remember this fellows name... But I beleive he was the Dining Car Attendant on the Lake Shore Limited's Full Heritage Diner. He seemed to be the man in charge. He wore an apron and held the coffee pot. The passengers in the Diner were so happy with him, they were giving him a firm handshake right at the table over breakfast. The man was VERY proud of his diner, and was extremely knowledgable about it. I was telling my family how important a full heritage diner was, and how excited I was to have breakfast in one, and this gentleman comes up to the table right next to ours and begins to tell many stories about the Golden Age of Railroading and the future of high speed rail, and well as information about the very Diner we were having breakfast in. He knew the date it was built (1954 or so) and even the original train it was on, pre amtrak. Even though we were not sleeping car passengers, we were treated 1st class all the way. I suppose I was lucky we had breakfast right when the diner opened just outside of cleveland (eastbound). In fact, I think all the passengers in the diner were just hopping on board from cleveland like us. It seemed like the sleeping car passengers hadn't awakened yet. But the point is, a great dining car attendant (is this the name of the position?).


----------



## Pete (Apr 27, 2011)

We just rode the EB both ways for the first time. Paul was an excellent SCA. Very attentive and friendly. Realy went out of his way when we told him we were first timers.

On the way back we had Isaac. Little different style, not quite as friendly, but certainly more than adequate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got back from a trip on the SL/TE and had two very good SCAs. Brian did a nice job in the 0130 Sleeper, and Cynthia was very pleasant and attentive in the 2230 Sleeper.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2011)

Guest said:


> Just got back from a trip on the SL/TE and had two very good SCAs. Brian did a nice job in the 0130 Sleeper, and Cynthia was very pleasant and attentive in the 2230 Sleeper.


Isnt it funny how often the same names show up in this Catagory!  The MIAs/the Lazy and the Couldnt Care Less types aren't usually named but hopefully they, along with these Excellent OBS, are given a shout out to Customer Relations! :lol:


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to think of it a girl named Champagne on the AT was very nice. All of the SCA's on that route should be nice as they get more sleep and are more rested than those on other routes.


----------



## Train-o-Phile (Jul 18, 2011)

Henry on the Southwest Chief was a great SCA. He welcomed us, and made sure we knew how to work everything in the roomette, he helped out in the dining car, and he was even in the Sightseer Lounge on the microphone giving a "travelogue". Hope we see him again on our next trip!


----------



## The Crazy Vacationer (Jul 19, 2011)

I decided to pull the responses together into one post. Everyone on this list has at least one vote; more if indicated. (I'm sure I made an error - my apologies)

*Auto Train*

Champagne

*California Zephyr*

Rob?/Bob?

Richard

Reggie Howard

nathan Lamar

Julio? Maldanaldo

Lawrence

Janelle

Dan Foley

*Capitol Limited*

Darrel

*Cardinal*

Owen

*Coast Starlight*

George

*Crescent*

Marcie

*Empire Builder*

Stan

Stephanie (5)

Bonnie (2)

Chris

Gul (3)

Paul (2)

Lou

*Lake Shore Limited*

Tom

*Silvers*

Vic

Josef

Marsha

Kirk

Jay McDonald

Preston Ross

*Southwest Chief*

Bobby

Sharon

Victor Krall (2)

Sean

Ephram

Henry

*Sunset Limited*

Ken

Brian (2)

*Texas Eagle*

Ross

Jim (3)

O.C. Smith

Cynthia

*Unknown*

Dorothy Biro

Anasatasia Salazar (LSA)


----------



## rrdude (Jul 19, 2011)

The Crazy Vacationer said:


> I decided to pull the responses together into one post. Everyone on this list has at least one vote; more if indicated. (I'm sure I made an error - my apologies)
> 
> *Auto Train*
> 
> ...


I _still think_ that AU ought to come up with our own "Amtrak OBS Employee of the Year" awards. Completely independent of Amtrak, obviously. AU creates the category or categories, the criteria, etc., etc. Over time, it _could_ become the most coveted award given to an Amtrak employee...........

However, I think that there may some on board/membership who have ties too close to Amtrak, and don't want AU to be involved.

The awards could be for SCA's, TA's, Conductor/Asst. Conductor, LSA, Dining Car, etc... etc.

Could have both a "general public" award (popularity contest) and a "membership voted" award. Obviously we'd have to limit by IP addy, email address, and/or some other methods. Those intimate with contests/voting/surveys would be the best to construct the actual methods.

If not done thru AU, anyone out there with web space and or the inclination/skill-set interested?


----------



## George B (Jul 19, 2011)

rrdude said:


> I _still think_ that AU ought to come up with our own "Amtrak OBS Employee of the Year" awards. Completely independent of Amtrak, obviously. AU creates the category or categories, the criteria, etc., etc. Over time, it _could_ become the most coveted award given to an Amtrak employee...........
> 
> However, I think that there may some on board/membership who have ties too close to Amtrak, and don't want AU to be involved.
> 
> ...


I think this thread here on AU is enough, with one of the site administrators passing along a condensed version of this thread to an Amtrak official on a semi-annual basis. In terms of rewarding the OBS crew, I think having AU members seek out “nominated” crewmembers when they are on the same train and mentioning to them that they have been recognized for their excellent service on the AU site would draw positive attention to the site, as well as encourage OBS to take a look at the site on occasion. Many crewmembers consider this just a “foamer” site.

Of course, don’t forget to also let Amtrak know about the good service besides posting it here.


----------



## Big Iron (Jul 19, 2011)

The Crazy Vacationer said:


> I decided to pull the responses together into one post. Everyone on this list has at least one vote; more if indicated. (I'm sure I made an error - my apologies)
> 
> *Auto Train*
> 
> ...



Brenda needs to be added to the Capitol Limited.


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 19, 2011)

Big Iron said:


> Brenda needs to be added to the Capitol Limited.


Agreed! I have had Brenda twice on the CL and she certainly performs her duties well. She is usually assigned to car number 3000 and 2900.


----------



## Amtrak839 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not an SCA, but I've got to mention Alex the dining car server on the Lake Shore Limited. Hands down the most entertaining Amtrak employee I've encountered. He sort of swoops in with the tray of food, swinging it from side to side, somehow keeping all the food on the tray. The whole dining car burst into applause several times.

In the SCA department, Daniel on the Auto Train is great. Attentive, but not bothersome, tell good stories/jokes, just a great all around attendant.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 19, 2011)

Train-o-Phile said:


> Henry on the Southwest Chief was a great SCA. He welcomed us, and made sure we knew how to work everything in the roomette, he helped out in the dining car, and he was even in the Sightseer Lounge on the microphone giving a "travelogue". Hope we see him again on our next trip!



I agree about Henry. He was our SCA when my uncle and traveled on the SWC five years ago, and he was fantastic, even though he never did get my and my uncle's names straight! :lol: He was very attentive, made sure we were comfortable at all times, and when we had a problem with the air conditioning at Albuquerque, saw to it that everything was done within his power to restore service. He made sure crews were right on the spot and by the time we left Albuaquerque, they had the problem fixed. I too loved his "travelogues".

In another post, I noticed Dan Foley's name for the Zephyr. I had him for an SCA a couple of years ago, but on the EB from Chicago to Portland. Great service, great personality, and really seemed to love his job and did little things like point out the best places for photo ops. He too was constantly checking in to see if everything was all right.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 19, 2011)

rrdude said:


> The Crazy Vacationer said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to pull the responses together into one post. Everyone on this list has at least one vote; more if indicated. (I'm sure I made an error - my apologies)
> ...




I think it's a great idea. If we wanted to go "full scale" I'm sure we could take a up a collection for proper prizes. But a simple certificate would probably suffice. If it caught on enough AU could become _the voice_ in great SCA's. I'll play around a bit & see if I can't come up with a nice thing. On the Amtrak side of it, it could encourage lesser SCA's to get their act together to try & win. There would almost certainly have to be a rule on how often an SCA could be picked.

peter


----------



## Anthony (Jul 20, 2011)

George B said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I _still think_ that AU ought to come up with our own "Amtrak OBS Employee of the Year" awards. Completely independent of Amtrak, obviously. AU creates the category or categories, the criteria, etc., etc. Over time, it _could_ become the most coveted award given to an Amtrak employee...........
> ...



Agree that this thread is enough -- period. We don't need to pass a list to Amtrak.  Let people recognize their favorite attendants personally, and with an individual compliment to Customer Relations, if appropriate.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 20, 2011)

Anthony said:


> George B said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Obviously I disagree, but "hear" the opinion of the AU board. As a parting shot though, I'd ask you to think of other industries where 3rd party, independent awards are much more coveted by the recipients, than awards by their trade assn., or individual employers. 
I just don't have the time, or skill set at present, to create a web page where interested parties could nominate, and then vote.....Who does?


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2011)

No doubt, Rob, on the Crescent is the best !


----------



## PerRock (Jul 20, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > George B said:
> ...


I have the design skill set to do it, but come fall I won't have the time, and for the more advanced nominating I'd have to find someone else.

peter

ps oh I also don't have the money to run a website at the moment.

Edit: Just made this up... http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/cfda71a2992c40e038fd49fa4a040450.png


----------



## mflsjhs (Jul 23, 2011)

Claude mitchell on the crescent was outstanding in 1910. He was the best amtrak OBS member i have ever seen

Anthony Watkins on the Sunset Limited was a very close second

Both were great

Gregg (forget last name) from the extra board was very good on the SL as well


----------



## RRrich (Jul 24, 2011)

A while back I had the pleasure of having GUL as my SCA on the EB. I told him that I recognized his name from comments on this board and he was VERY PLEASED.

I will be riding a number of trains soon. I hope I recognize more names.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2011)

Amtrak839 said:


> Not an SCA, but I've got to mention Alex the dining car server on the Lake Shore Limited. Hands down the most entertaining Amtrak employee I've encountered. He sort of swoops in with the tray of food, swinging it from side to side, somehow keeping all the food on the tray. The whole dining car burst into applause several times.
> 
> In the SCA department, Daniel on the Auto Train is great. Attentive, but not bothersome, tell good stories/jokes, just a great all around attendant.


I've seen Alex in past rides on the LSL, and once again he's working the diner on my trip today and he is wonderful. As I write this the LSL is running about 2 hours down, currently between Rochester & Syracuse.


----------



## TraneMan (Jul 24, 2011)

RRrich said:


> A while back I had the pleasure of having GUL as my SCA on the EB. I told him that I recognized his name from comments on this board and he was VERY PLEASED.
> 
> I will be riding a number of trains soon. I hope I recognize more names.


I made a note on my phone, so when we go on the EB in Aug,see who I have, and I will mention to that person about them on here.


----------



## jb64 (Aug 4, 2011)

RRrich said:


> Votes for both *GUL* and *Stephanie* on the EB


I had Stephanie on my recent EB trip. I mentioned to her that she was named here and she was surprised.


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Aug 4, 2011)

I have two new ones to add: Ron and Paul from the California Zephyr. Both were outstanding--very attentive, easy-going, and good conversationalists. One of them (I can't remember which, unfortunately--this was back in March and I'd thought this thread was no longer active) gave the best "All aboard!" calls I've ever heard--they were like authentic, old-time rail, and oddly enough, kind of added to the experience.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd like to commend *Mike* from "LA Crew #2" on the _Sunset Limited_ [!] and *Joy* on the _Coast Starlight_. Rather different personalities but both were great hosts for the duration of my time in their cars. Maybe I'm just biased but I honestly think the LA crews do a better job of anticipating customer needs and keeping things relaxed and enjoyable. Everything was kept clean without asking and there were no disappearing acts to deal with. Great guys I hope to see again on future travels.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Aug 4, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I'd like to commend *Mike* from "LA Crew #2" on the _Sunset Limited_ [!] and *Joy* on the _Coast Starlight_. Rather different personalities but both were great hosts for the duration of my time in their cars. Maybe I'm just biased but I honestly think the LA crews do a better job of anticipating customer needs and keeping things relaxed and enjoyable. Everything was kept clean without asking and there were no disappearing acts to deal with. Great guys I hope to see again on future travels.


I recently had *Joy* on the Starlight and concur wholeheartedly. He was kind, conscientious, and really put on a nice trip for all of us under his care. And another callout for* Stephanie* on the Empire Builder's Portland sleeper. She showed a consummate professionalism this year as she was faced with receiving a cranky batch of 8-hour-bustituted pax making a late night rejoin with the Builder at Minot. It was a rough night for everyone, but she took us all in with a wonderful balance of empathy, understanding, and determination to make the rest of our trip better.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2011)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to commend *Mike* from "LA Crew #2" on the _Sunset Limited_ [!] and *Joy* on the _Coast Starlight_. Rather different personalities but both were great hosts for the duration of my time in their cars. Maybe I'm just biased but I honestly think the LA crews do a better job of anticipating customer needs and keeping things relaxed and enjoyable. Everything was kept clean without asking and there were no disappearing acts to deal with. Great guys I hope to see again on future travels.
> ...


Agree with SCA Joy being recognized! Ive been in his car twice on the Starlight and he does a First Rate Job!


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Aug 4, 2011)

One more name from a current trip: Denise from the Texas Eagle. She went out of her way to be helpful to passengers, even providing Crystal Light packets from her own supply to add to the water bottles. Sometimes you can tell when it's just a job to an SCA or when the SCA genuinely cares about passengers--she's one that cares.

What this thread tells me is that, although Amtrak employees sometimes get a bad rap, there are many dedicated, professional attendants who go above and beyond for passengers.


----------



## George B (Oct 12, 2011)

Add Jay on #4 and Linda on #5 to the list. In fact, the entire Chicago-based crew on #5 was superb. Usually the Zephyr crews are not very good.


----------



## reefgeek (Oct 13, 2011)

George B said:


> Add Jay on #4 and Linda on #5 to the list. In fact, the entire Chicago-based crew on #5 was superb. Usually the Zephyr crews are not very good.


Jay on the CZ is a very good SCA, I agree!


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Oct 13, 2011)

In April 2008, Dana on the Southwest Chief. She was truly awesome.

And on my most recent trip on the Silver Star over the weekend -- Amin. He was fantastic!

I think the thing that sticks about both of this individuals is that I could tell they really enjoyed their work and took great pride in it. Makes a big difference in the level of service, I think.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 13, 2011)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> I would nominate, his name is either Rob or Bob, I can't recall exactly. But he is an older African American gentleman who has been with Amtrak since I believe he said 1973. I had him has an SCA on the Cali Zephyr and I again saw him filling in as coach attendant on the MSP coach on the eastbound builder last summer. He is simply the best SCA I have ever seen. I had time to chat with him for awhile and he told stories from the 70s and his opinion of the old steam heaters (including chilly ride across North Dakota)


could it be that he was on the Sunset Limited in May 2009? I can't remember the name but the description fits perfectly.


----------



## SweetSue (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband and I agree that Vincent on the SWC has been the best SCA we've had so far. He always keeps fresh coffee brewing and the bathrooms are cleaned frequently throughout the trip. Always there when we needed him. Brought us a bucket full of ice for the wine we brought along to have in our room.


----------



## Gord (Oct 13, 2011)

Dwight K. Schrute said:


> We all know that there are more than a few mediocre ones (California Zephyr crew, listening?), but what of that rare breed-- the Sleeping Car Attendant that goes out of his/her way to make your trip enjoyable? Anyone have an SCA so good that they actually called Customer Relations to compliment the service and job performance?
> 
> My nominations:
> 
> ...


Concur with you on Stan from the EB. I had him a couple of weeks back, excellent service. I believe he's a trainer, as well. Also agree with the dining car staff on the EB, they had some big crowds to deal with on my trip, (many coming off cruise ships from Vancouver BC), plus a couple of really annoying whiners.

Patty was the one name I remember from the EB dining car crew, very organized, no nonsense and provided regular, detailed announcements. There was a also a very funny and entertaining sever, again a more senior, female employee. She was a riot, wish I could remember her name.

Gord


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 13, 2011)

> There was a also a very funny and entertaining sever, again a more senior, female employee. She was a riot, wish I could remember her name.
> 
> Gord


I think her name is Kathy. She has white hair, and pulled back?


----------



## RPE (Oct 14, 2011)

We just had Ralph on the Zephyr. He was fantastic. We also liked Garrett on the Parlor Car and Joyce on the Dining Staff of the Chief.


----------



## Linda T (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG, I can't believe no one's mentioned Ainsley on the 50/51 Cardinal. I believe he told me he's a 14 year veteran on the Cardinal. He's simply MAGNIFICIENT! He was always visible (when needed), he was cheerful, happy, and obviously loved and work and cared about his guests. He was helpful, informative, and when he had the time to shoot the breeze he did, but never at the risk of neglecting his job.

In August we took the Card to Charlottesville and then took the bus to Richmond. I was thrilled to see Ainsley again as our SCA, but my joy faded to sadness when Irene came up the east coast and our train was cancelled and we had to get a rental car and skeedattle the day she arrived. Right now I'm planning a repeat trip west, and I'm excited because Ainsley works the 51 on Sunday nights and the 50 on Wednesdays, and I'll get to see him again. I did make certain he was tipped his weight in gold, or the best I could.  No SCA has even come close to him IMHO.

Linda T

who needs to find her password. :help:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2011)

Another cantidate for the SCA HOF, and hes a "Newbie" on the Extra Board! Ron Collins, he works the TE and the Eastern trains out of CHI, was trained by the #1 HOF SCA on my list, Jim of the TE! If you are lucky enough to get him, youll know it!    Amtrak needs more fresh blood like him!! :help:


----------



## Gord (Oct 15, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> > There was a also a very funny and entertaining sever, again a more senior, female employee. She was a riot, wish I could remember her name.
> >
> > Gord
> 
> ...


Could be, hair wasn't pulled back that day, she also wore glasses.

Forgot to add Maria on the LSL, too. I've had her once before.

Gord


----------



## George B (Oct 15, 2011)

I must also mention Eric in the Seattle section of the Builder. Always positive. Always there. Great SCA.


----------



## sttsxm (Oct 15, 2011)

Sheesh...having a brain freeze...but i THINK it was Tom...very tall...floats between the EB and maybe the CZ (i'd seen him on 2 different trains..)

i've mentioned him before, and wrote a very nice letter to the suits about him....let's just say he deserved hazard pay when i caught a bit of, shall we call it food poisoning??? even offered to have the conductor call an ambulance at the next crossing (which was someplace in the frozen tundra of, eh, north dakota...)

Super nice guy too..

and then there is Josh (or maybe Justin??) on the CS....really nice guy.....LOVED the little kids (me not so much)...he also managed to get the kids to behave....not sure how, but once he gave his little intro and told them, in nice, kid friendly terms, to be careful and quiet..they LOVED him too...followed him around whenever they could.....played cards with them or something for a bit..

really super people....

Then, there was a coach attendant on the EB some years back...forget her name..she had bright red hair...she'd always sneak us cookies and dessert~!!!

And if there is a conductor's hall of fame.....Winnie on the CL..and I think his name was Rich, he was the asst conductor who gave the great narration about Harpers Ferry, etc...and always said "elvis has left the building" when the train pulled into WAS...sadly he passed away this past year and another Asst Conductor, shortly after his passing, did the same narration....i started to cry when we got to WAS...


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 16, 2011)

Gord said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > > There was a also a very funny and entertaining sever, again a more senior, female employee. She was a riot, wish I could remember her name.
> ...


That's not her. She does not have glasses.


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 16, 2011)

TraneMan said:


> Gord said:
> 
> 
> > TraneMan said:
> ...


Mary?


----------



## RRrich (Oct 16, 2011)

I just ran into* Nathan* on the CZ - tall light skinned black guy (is that Nathan Lamar, previously nominated??) Well I was impressed! He set up a table by the coffee station with cookies, candies, books for a little library and other goodies and when ai got into my BR the foldout table had a cloth on it with a vase of flowers.

Thee rest of his service was to the same standatd.

If you get him as your SCA, you win!! :wub:


----------



## Eric308 (Oct 16, 2011)

A big vote for Stephanie on the EB. She was a lot of fun and I had a blast with her helping offload luggage in PDX. You would not have believed the size and amounts that people had not checked.


----------



## PerRock (Oct 16, 2011)

so are we still adamant that we don't want to do anything for these great people?

peter


----------



## SonOfAnSPHogshead (Oct 23, 2011)

Hanno said:


> I would recommend Victor Kral who served us on the SWC in June of 2009. He provided the best service we ever had. I mentioned before on AUF that we arrived late in CHI on the CL and had only minutes to get to the SWC. When we got to our bedroom he had juice chilling in ice in the sink. This is just an example of the service he provided through out the trip.


Vic is still doing excellent work, in October 2011 we round-tripped from Los Angeles to San Antonio and luckily got him both ways, a week apart: the hot towels, the invisible service in the sleeping room, any request done quickly and with that smile of his plus the help with the bags. Thank you Victor, you made up for the dining car steward(ess) Kimberly, who is a real food service control freak ("sit here, not there!" and "we start the loud PA at 7am") and she had a really incompetent server who managed to screw up every meal order at every table and every meal. It became a running joke among the passengers, we swapped our dishes regularly rather than give her another shot at chaos. Guess who got the $30 tip each way and who got zip...I wish I knew how many awards and accolades he had before we met him...he deserves them all and more....More ice, Victor, more ice!!

CZ, CS, SL, SWC, SF Muni, LAMTA, SP Freight


----------



## SonOfAnSPHogshead (Oct 23, 2011)

Pastor Dave said:


> We travelled Silver Service frequently in from the mid 90's through the mid 00's. We often had a SCA named Vic who was very competent and friendly. He always did a good job at making our trips special.


See my posts and Google Victor Kral Amtrack to find all his service awards...quite a guy, he has been riding the rails since 1978...


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 24, 2011)

EB Karen. Off the charts...


----------



## rile42 (Nov 9, 2011)

In my "loop" trip I just finished with the SWC-CS-EB the main trains, I had three very good SCA. However, the best was on the Portland section of the eastbound EB. His name was Charles. He used the #1 roomette as a "supply" center with magazines, books, juices, a constant supply of ice (I never saw the ice level below half), toys and games for kids, a dispenser for bubble gum, champagne, etc.. During the day, he would announce every stop with humor..."smoke break, dog break (a guide dog was traveling), air brea" was his favorite. He stopped at my room to ask what I thought two little children a woman was traveling with would like to eat. He, on his own, was going to the dining car to bring back a tray of food for the children since he was sure the woman wouldn't be able to get the kids to the diner. When I mentioned that the car was seeming to get pretty warm, he asked others and when they agreed, the car got cooler. When I told him, I was going to try to sleep in the upper bunk and to not make up the lower bed, he put the lower bed mattress and things in the empty room across the hall, asked if I knew how to make the seats a bed just in case I decided to go the lower bed route. He was part of the wine and cheese tasting crew. On evening, he brought a bottle of wine to a couple that were celebrating their 40th anniversary on the train.

Because it was an AGR trip, I was booked to move to coach in Columbus, Wisconsin. When I asked him how I should do that, he just smiled and told be to stay put in the sleeper.

He is by far the most enthusiastic SLA I've ever encountered.


----------



## Christine (Nov 11, 2011)

Hanno said:


> On our recent trips on the Silvers (Star going North and Meteor going South) we had excellent service from our SCA's. Jay McDonald served us on the Star and Preston Ross served us on the Meteor. They both had great attitudes and Preston volunteered to do above and beyond. They made the trip a pleasure!


We just returned from Silver Star to/from Orlando. Agree about Preston...he and his trainee Torrence were the best!


----------



## ScottC4746 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dwight K. Schrute said:


> We all know that there are more than a few mediocre ones (California Zephyr crew, listening?), but what of that rare breed-- the Sleeping Car Attendant that goes out of his/her way to make your trip enjoyable? Anyone have an SCA so good that they actually called Customer Relations to compliment the service and job performance?
> 
> My nominations:
> 
> ...


Best, Rudy on SSL NOL-LAX was great. Alice in the diner was loveable even though her humor came across sarcastically, she was wonderful.

Worst Rudy (different one) SWC CHI-LAX. Plain arrogant and rude for sport. Of course my tipping hand disapeared on him when we ended the run.


----------



## TishaNola (Nov 11, 2011)

Claude on the Crescent is an absolute pleasure ..


----------



## ScottC4746 (Nov 13, 2011)

ScottC4746 said:


> Dwight K. Schrute said:
> 
> 
> > We all know that there are more than a few mediocre ones (California Zephyr crew, listening?), but what of that rare breed-- the Sleeping Car Attendant that goes out of his/her way to make your trip enjoyable? Anyone have an SCA so good that they actually called Customer Relations to compliment the service and job performance?
> ...


I must have been half asleep when I said Rudy. I meant Ruben on both routes just different Rubens.


----------

